# GI Joe, Transformers, My Little Pony RPGs Also Confirmed For 2021



## Weiley31 (Oct 4, 2020)

You know, if the Transformers RPG ends up using the 5E system as well, that means you can combine both Transformers and the Power Rangers RPG together.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 4, 2020)

Wow, the '80s are really back, aren't they?


----------



## AmerginLiath (Oct 4, 2020)

There’s been the ongoing debate on how to run 5th edition more like 1st edition, but all these new properties being run on a 5e engine solve that “problem” in one particular way: having your 5th edition party wander through a dungeon door into Gotham City or onto Cybertron is the new 1st edition party stumbling into Oz or onto Barsoom!


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Oct 4, 2020)

This means that we will have 5e for a few more years to come. There will be no 6e for a long time. Having commited for 5e with different brands digging into it, we at most get a consolidation for 5e rules probably in 2023, when the next book of everything might be scheduled. 

I don't see it as a bad thing though. Actually a good thing. 
But right now I am at the point, where I could see minor revisions to base class structure and a few mino updates to the combat engine and action structure as well as a slight imrovements to skis. I am really looking forward to TCoE right now and I hope the options presented will be good.  

So I am crossing my fingers for new core books in a few years that replace my old ones which incorporate a few updates without invalidating my other books. 

Maybe those other RPGs try out a few stealth updates for 5e rules which might have an effect for the base game later.


----------



## Aldarc (Oct 4, 2020)

In general how I feel anytime a new adaptation of a licensed property is announced for 5e.


----------



## Warren Ellis (Oct 4, 2020)

Regarding the "My Little Pony" RPG, doesn't Ponyfinder for Pathfinder 1e & D&D 5e kind of already fill that niche?


----------



## Nilbog (Oct 4, 2020)

I have wanted a tranformers RPG for so long, but I'm not sure it will work in the 5e frameset.  To be honest it sounds a quick cash grab


----------



## aco175 (Oct 4, 2020)

Marvel superheroes for 5e?


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 4, 2020)

Warren Ellis said:


> Regarding the "My Little Pony" RPG, doesn't Ponyfinder for Pathfinder 1e & D&D 5e kind of already fill that niche?




Ponyfinder is completely unofficial, so I doubt Hasbro took that into consideration (if they even know about it).


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Oct 4, 2020)

Hasbro could hire Silver Games LLC as outsourcer (and also Dreamscarred Press for psionic, martial maneuvers and incarnum/akasha). 

I wonder about a Transformers d20 because it's a true challenge about power balance. We are talking about characters who could face daikaijus, dinosaurs and other gargatuan monsters. They are practically superheroes. They are practically bulletproof, can destroy buildings with their own fists, throw cars, and advanced firearms what could kill dinosaurs with only one-shot.

D20 G.I.Joe isn't only d20 modern technology, but practically d20 battlefield, with heavy anti-tank weapons. We are talking about a crunch the PCs could eat the monsters from Gamma World with potatoes ( = they are too powerful and defeat others too easily). How to design the encounters and how should be the XPs reward?


----------



## Hollow Man (Oct 4, 2020)

Warren Ellis said:


> Regarding the "My Little Pony" RPG, doesn't Ponyfinder for Pathfinder 1e & D&D 5e kind of already fill that niche?



 Not to mention the already existing Tails of Equestria RPG by River Horse.

-HM


----------



## Lidgar (Oct 4, 2020)

Three classic settings confirmed!


----------



## Ghal Maraz (Oct 4, 2020)

> Not to mention the already existing Tails of Equestria RPG by River Horse.



Which is actually an officially licensed product (and a good one, too. Probably better than any possible 5e adaptation will ever be).


----------



## stadi (Oct 4, 2020)

I really hope these will come with full campaigns. I have no need for new rules / settings only.


----------



## Weiley31 (Oct 4, 2020)

Qqqq







Warren Ellis said:


> Regarding the "My Little Pony" RPG, doesn't Ponyfinder for Pathfinder 1e & D&D 5e kind of already fill that niche?



Yes but Pony finder is basically _Discount My Little Pony Edition._

Or The Good Will Store version.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 4, 2020)

I suppose they could use Tiers to account for the higher power levels of Transformers and GI Joes, not to mention normal humans in the melee too.

I wonder too if Pony Unicorns and Alicorns will be celestials and usable in a DnD game


----------



## Hollow Man (Oct 4, 2020)

Ghal Maraz said:


> Which is actually an officially licensed product (and a good one, too. Probably better than any possible 5e adaptation will ever be).



I tend to agree. Sure the Tails game is very light on rules, and thus on first look appears to only be for kids. But I don't see how all that extra crunch in 5e is going to benefit a property like MLP: FiM. Honestly it would probably work best using Powered By the Apocalypse...

-HM


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 4, 2020)

Hollow Man said:


> I tend to agree. Sure the Tails game is very light on rules, and thus on first look appears to only be for kids. But I don't see how all that extra crunch in 5e is going to benefit a property like MLP: FiM. Honestly it would probably work best using Powered By the Apocalypse...
> 
> -HM




Yeah, Im not keen on 5e Pony Rules (or Transformers tbh) and would prefer a more rules light system - especially one that has rules for Friendship and less combat.
That said 1) some of the Pony adventures are quite playable as DnD games and 2) I’d be interested to see how far the rules can stretch to be still recognisably 5e but not D&D


----------



## Stormonu (Oct 4, 2020)

I love the Equestrian Adventures game, it's fairly well done.  I'm concerned about Transformers & GI Joe using 5E rules as I recall the issues with d20 Star Wars and most especially d20 Modern - they didn't feel properly right/heroic.  I feel like there are far better systems that would fit the game.  Powered by the Apocalypse really seems like the better system for these games.

But hey, maybe now we can have Transformers & GI Joe help the D&D kids vs. Venger with a PC Uni!


----------



## Undrave (Oct 4, 2020)

GI Joe works for this, since the team is composed of various specialists (AKA it's a class-based party!) and you got Cobra having large facilities to infiltrate. It could work. 

I wonder if they'll fold MASK into it? 

Transformers is a bit of an odd one. You CAN apply the concept of classes, either based on stuff from various fictions like Scout, Warrior, Medic, Engineer, maybe Seeker? Or be a Functionist and base it on alt-mode (DOWN WITH FUNCTIONISM!).


----------



## Nardgrog (Oct 4, 2020)

So Hasbro is trying to liven up its old IP using 5E.  Best of luck with that one.  If there is one thing D&D players are looking for is to roleplay My Little Pony.  GI Joe has a slight possibility of success out of those three.


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Oct 4, 2020)

Added GI Joe and My Little Pony (2nd iteration) to...
*The world's most complete directory of tabletop RPG depictions of fictive worlds which originated in other media.*


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 4, 2020)

There's already a really good MLP RPG... scrapping it after 3 years seems a bit inane for such a niche product.

Yes, I have run MLP. With a group of adults. Many laughs. And the rules are written for an upper elementary reading level.


----------



## Nardgrog (Oct 4, 2020)

aramis erak said:


> There's already a really good MLP RPG... scrapping it after 3 years seems a bit inane for such a niche product.
> 
> Yes, I have run MLP. With a group of adults. Many laughs. And the rules are written for an upper elementary reading level.




EA tried to sell a MLP online rp game, it tanked and tanked hard.  I could see it doing well as a boxed game you'd take out to have some fun.  But to spend 2 years in a MLP campaign, not gonna happen.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Oct 4, 2020)

I see this as good news. While I know of a number of people having consternation about these commercial IPs ending up primarily with 5E, you have to remember what the biggest market is. Honestly, I see it at a waste of development resources to just keep making up bespoke systems for every new game - particularly ones where the main draw is simply that it is an established IP. I’m all for innovation in game design, but for these types of titles why take the risk?

All you want is a popular, established system that works - which is what the 5E engine provides - with a few tweaks possibly where it is needed to suit the genre. Somebody mentioned Marvel above, which has had multiple short lived RPGs over the years, often with experimental systems that haven't established a stable fanbase. If you want these RPGs based on IPs like these to last, then ensure they maximize their unit sales with proven markets and game systems.

Having said that, I must admit that none of titles are really aimed at me - so maybe if they were I’d be more passionate about which game mechanics they use. For me though, I’m just happy that there is enough interest in the RPG hobby that it is seen as a viable medium worth investing in for these well known titles. I would hope that the games are self contained though - and don’t require other products to play.


----------



## marroon69 (Oct 4, 2020)

Wait? Are these three classic settings they were talking about? Not Greyhawk, Spelljammer, Darksun or something remotely related to the DnD brand? huh not what I was thinking


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2020)

marroon69 said:


> Wait? Are these three classic settings they were talking about?



No.


----------



## wingsandsword (Oct 4, 2020)

Dungeonosophy said:


> Added GI Joe and My Little Pony (2nd iteration) to...
> *The world's most complete directory of tabletop RPG depictions of fictive worlds which originated in other media.*



I didn't know that was a thing.

Looking on it. . .

I DEFINITELY didn't know they did an adaptation of 2001: A Space Odyssey for Star Frontiers.

I did see something that was missing.  A Song of Ice and Fire (before it was Game of Thrones) got a D&D conversion in Dragon Magazine #305 (March 2003).

In any case, it's interesting to see them make this.  I've seen fan-made GI Joe and Transformers RPG's for 20+ years now.  I remember writing up most of the major GI Joe characters for d20 Modern ~15 years ago.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Oct 5, 2020)

Dungeonosophy said:


> Added GI Joe and My Little Pony (2nd iteration) to...
> *The world's most complete directory of tabletop RPG depictions of fictive worlds which originated in other media.*



Nice list. It is missing the original version of the Adventures of Luther Arkwright RPG, which was released in 1992. The supplement released for RuneQuest 6/Mythras by The Design Mechanism is due for a rerelease as a stand-alone game in the next year (or so).


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 5, 2020)

Nardgrog said:


> EA tried to sell a MLP online rp game, it tanked and tanked hard.  I could see it doing well as a boxed game you'd take out to have some fun.  But to spend 2 years in a MLP campaign, not gonna happen.



In MLP ToE, you would be lucky to get to 6 months - at which point, you've maxed out the characters. It's simple, and it's fun, but it's not built for multi-year campaigns.

And, given that my 4 month campaign (weekly 6 hour sessions) of 5E took players to 6th level...  Modern games are built for faster level up than older ones.


----------



## Nardgrog (Oct 5, 2020)

aramis erak said:


> In MLP ToE, you would be lucky to get to 6 months - at which point, you've maxed out the characters. It's simple, and it's fun, but it's not built for multi-year campaigns.
> 
> And, given that my 4 month campaign (weekly 6 hour sessions) of 5E took players to 6th level...  Modern games are built for faster level up than older ones.




For 5E past 5th level, its about 20 hours of play time going on XP based advancement with xp also being granted for doing specific quest/help actions.  I'll be about 1 1/2 years to get everyone up to level 20 for 5E.

Mind you my party is special and didn't take fireball or most other AE spells so that could be part of the time compared to other parties that are more normal.  I was in shock when the forge cleric finally used wall of fire.  I was about ready to give axe of the dwarven lords to encourage him to use it so that combat time can be cut down from 13 rounds to 5 rounds.


----------



## AmerginLiath (Oct 5, 2020)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> Hasbro could hire Silver Games LLC as outsourcer (and also Dreamscarred Press for psionic, martial maneuvers and incarnum/akasha).
> 
> I wonder about a Transformers d20 because it's a true challenge about power balance. We are talking about characters who could face daikaijus, dinosaurs and other gargatuan monsters. They are practically superheroes. They are practically bulletproof, can destroy buildings with their own fists, throw cars, and advanced firearms what could kill dinosaurs with only one-shot.
> 
> D20 G.I.Joe isn't only d20 modern technology, but practically d20 battlefield, with heavy anti-tank weapons. We are talking about a crunch the PCs could eat the monsters from Gamma World with potatoes ( = they are too powerful and defeat others too easily). How to design the encounters and how should be the XPs reward?




Part of me has always wondered about building a Transformers RPG in the Palladium system, mainly kitbashed out of Robotech and Heroes Unlimited with Rifts as a scaling comparison. I agree that d20 is an odd beast to work with, both from the perspective of Cybertronians contra other beings such as humans as well as scaling different types of Cybertronians’ sizes and power levels.

This apt comment on G.I. Joe again points to how the lack of finalized mass combat rules in 5e have impacted the development of a number of things (I think of even classic D&D settings like Greyhawk and Dragonlance here).


----------



## Nardgrog (Oct 5, 2020)

AmerginLiath said:


> Part of me has always wondered about building a Transformers RPG in the Palladium system, mainly kitbashed out of Robotech and Heroes Unlimited with Rifts as a scaling comparison. I agree that d20 is an odd beast to work with, both from the perspective of Cybertronians contra other beings such as humans as well as scaling different types of Cybertronians’ sizes and power levels.
> 
> This apt comment on G.I. Joe again points to how the lack of finalized mass combat rules in 5e have impacted the development of a number of things (I think of even classic D&D settings like Greyhawk and Dragonlance here).




If you like Gwent there is Matthew Colville's Stronghold and Followers rules for mass combat.  Out of 5 players only one liked it.  One actively hated it and even though I told him its the last hour of the session he doesn't have to stay he still complained about it.  There is the table for how many massed low cr creatures it takes to do damage.  5E would need a kingdom runner rules to make use of it, but with 5E's direction, I don't see them going that way.

At this point, I'm surprised WotC has started included a 40% off coupon for acting classes at your local community theater with the direction they have been going.  What can I say, I like big maps, crunchy combat and surprising plot twists more than long conversations about morality, kobold mating habits and flirting in RPG's.  Took me about 30 hours to get all of Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth made in Dungeonfog, can't wait to take my party there when they ding up to see their eyes light up at a classic.


----------



## Weiley31 (Oct 5, 2020)

Stormonu said:


> But hey, maybe now we can have Transformers & GI Joe help the D&D kids vs. Venger with a PC Uni!



I mean it's only natural that would be the case.


----------



## MechaTarrasque (Oct 5, 2020)

Undrave said:


> GI Joe works for this, since the team is composed of various specialists (AKA it's a class-based party!) and you got Cobra having large facilities to infiltrate. It could work.
> 
> I wonder if they'll fold MASK into it?
> 
> Transformers is a bit of an odd one. You CAN apply the concept of classes, either based on stuff from various fictions like Scout, Warrior, Medic, Engineer, maybe Seeker? Or be a Functionist and base it on alt-mode (DOWN WITH FUNCTIONISM!).



Soundwave says "RANGERS SUPERIOR.  PALADINS INFERIOR."  Cause the cassettes will be his animal companions.

And of course, Path of the Fire-breathing Dinosaur is the best barbarian subclass.

Unicron Patron warlocks have it rough since their bargaining position is....dubious.

Slightly more seriously, they could also do the gimmicks (pretenders, combiners, ____ masters, triple changers, etc.) and some of the more distinct subgroups (insecticons) as classes.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 5, 2020)

MechaTarrasque said:


> .
> 
> Slightly more seriously, they could also do the gimmicks (pretenders, combiners, ____ masters, triple changers, etc.) and some of the more distinct subgroups (insecticons) as classes.




would they not work better as Races? Iirc Pretenders are robot doplegangers arent they?  Combiners will be any interesting challenge - will it need rules for troupe play?


----------



## Weiley31 (Oct 5, 2020)

IIRC, didn't all the Hasbro based properties, that became IDW comic series, become all one big "Hasbro Cinematic Universe" near the end of the IDW Transformers series? Like G.I. Joe and M.A.S.K. was helping the Autobots fight Unicron and Shockwave? I recall Snake Eyes and Storm Shadow taking out Optimus Primal or something.(goodness it was an absolute sin what IDW did to the Maximals/Predacons at the end there.)

It's now coming full circle with the RPG books.

Like literally you can now make up a party composed of a Pony, two Cybertronians, a G.I. Joe, and a Power Ranger with all this happening if ya wanted.


----------



## Weiley31 (Oct 5, 2020)

I hope that Renegade understands the 5E system enough to make sure that these books are done right and aren't a mess. That's the only thing I'm worried about. I'll probably get all of them.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 5, 2020)

Weiley31 said:


> IIRC, didn't all the Hasbro based properties, that became IDW comic series, become all one big "Hasbro Cinematic Universe" near the end of the IDW Transformers series? Like G.I. Joe and M.A.S.K. was helping the Autobots fight Unicron and Shockwave? I recall Snake Eyes and Storm Shadow taking out Optimus Primal or something.(goodness it was an absolute sin what IDW did to the Maximals/Predacons at the end there.)
> 
> It's now coming full circle with the RPG books.
> 
> Like literally you can now make up a party composed of a Pony, two Cybertronians, a G.I. Joe, and a Power Ranger with all this happening if ya wanted.




If the game starts talking about Leyline Nexuses, Potential Psychic Energy and Glitter Boys then we will know for sure the Apocalypse is nigh 

but yes in the IDW Timeline MASK started as an initiative to develop anti-Transformers weaponry. A number of GI Joes were assigned to the project


----------



## Undrave (Oct 5, 2020)

MechaTarrasque said:


> Slightly more seriously, they could also do the gimmicks (pretenders, combiners, ____ masters, triple changers, etc.) and some of the more distinct subgroups (insecticons) as classes.




HEAD ON! GOD ON!

With the power of the Masterforce you could easily transition from GI Joe or Power Rangers into Transformers!



Weiley31 said:


> IIRC, didn't all the Hasbro based properties, that became IDW comic series, become all one big "Hasbro Cinematic Universe" near the end of the IDW Transformers series? Like G.I. Joe and M.A.S.K. was helping the Autobots fight Unicron and Shockwave? I recall Snake Eyes and Storm Shadow taking out Optimus Primal or something.(goodness it was an absolute sin what IDW did to the Maximals/Predacons at the end there.)
> 
> It's now coming full circle with the RPG books.
> 
> Like literally you can now make up a party composed of a Pony, two Cybertronians, a G.I. Joe, and a Power Ranger with all this happening if ya wanted.




Ah yes! After the 'Revolution event IDW folded new incarnations of GI Joe (which hadn't been part of it the TF universe previously), alongside rebooting MASK, Rom the Space Knight, The Micronauts, and Action Man who were all part of the same universe. After it was revealed that the Dire Wraith, the shapeshifting enemies of Rom, had infiltrated GI Joe (and replaced Joe Colton) Scarlett eventually reformed a new team that included Skywarp. One of their adventure saw her team shrunken down to face down the Army Ants.

Later on, after some magical shenanigans, an entire city from Prysmos, planet of the Visionnaries, was teleported to Cybertron. Their world had been destroyed and the bad guys wanted to turn Cybertron into New Prysmos.

Lots of fun stuff!


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 5, 2020)

I must admit, a Transformers rpg interests me.


----------



## Aldarc (Oct 5, 2020)

Transformers is more in the vein of the superhero genre, which draws upon a common set of characters whose stories have been retold and reimagined a substantial number of times across various media (e.g., television, film, video games, comics, etc.). The characters have various power levels that are sometimes more related to their make than simply their experience. (I doubt, for example, that Rumble and Trypticon are on anywhere close to the same power level, even if Rumble may arguably have more experience.) That's probably why for a Transformers RPG I would look to a RPG system that handles variously powered superheroes well: e.g., Mutants & Masterminds, Cortex Prime (Marvel Heroic), Fate, PbtA, etc.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 5, 2020)

Aldarc said:


> (I doubt, for example, that Rumble and Trypticon are on anywhere close to the same power level, even if Rumble may arguably have more experience.)



One of my favorite absurd Fun Facts: Buzzsaw once took on Omega Supreme, and _won_.


----------



## Aldarc (Oct 5, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> One of my favorite absurd Fun Facts: Buzzsaw once took on Omega Supreme, and _won_.



It's much the same as with superheroes: If go through enough media, then you can find all sorts of ridiculous things like this. But I'm not sure how much stock I would put into things like this.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Oct 5, 2020)

Here we may be talking about fidelity vs gameplay. In the shooter videogames PCs can survive and recover fastly after by hurt by bullets or other attacks, but in the real life an injury by firearms is enough to be KO. Superman is stronger than Harley Quinn but in the videogames Harley can defeat kryptonians. 

In the fiction the good guys always win but the scripter, writter or author chooses the opposite. In the games there is a balance between failure and success, defeat and victory, not too easy neither too hard. 

* Maximal and predacons (from Beast Wars) are living constructs, they can eat organic food as hunt pieces or vegetables.

* My theory is MLP will be a new spin-off, something like Equestria Girls. I thought it could be with centauresses but now I can't dare to claim that. 

* All those IPs as TTRPGs with d20 system are possible, but totally compatible with the rest of D&D is a different matter. I think we will not see a 6th Ed at least until 2030, but we will do a new d20 system to be genre universal, even superheroes, although some sacred-cow to be sacrificed, for example a different list of abilities scores. Maybe Chaousium would dare to create a hybrid system mixing d20 and Basic Roleplaying System (size as ability being replaced with body-mass)

Will be these titles totally compatible with D&D to allow crossovers? Could my druid PC have a changeling pony as animal companion? And a crossover G.I.Joe/Gamma World, or Transformers/Spelljammer (or Transformers/Kaladesh), or Power Rangers/Ikoria, or a G.I.Joe/Walking Dead? 


If this works, you can bet adaptations of Japanese franchises as videogames or manga-anime.


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Oct 5, 2020)

wingsandsword said:


> I did see something that was missing.  A Song of Ice and Fire (before it was Game of Thrones) got a D&D conversion in Dragon Magazine #305 (March 2003).




Thanks. Got it. I went and distinguished two different Green Ronin editions as well.


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Oct 5, 2020)

TrippyHippy said:


> Nice list. It is missing the original version of the Adventures of Luther Arkwright RPG, which was released in 1992. The supplement released for RuneQuest 6/Mythras by The Design Mechanism is due for a rerelease as a stand-alone game in the next year (or so).




Thanks. Added it.
Could you share a link/source for the reported rerelease?


----------



## Undrave (Oct 5, 2020)

Weiley31 said:


> IIRC, didn't all the Hasbro based properties, that became IDW comic series, become all one big "Hasbro Cinematic Universe" near the end of the IDW Transformers series? Like G.I. Joe and M.A.S.K. was helping the Autobots fight Unicron and Shockwave? I recall Snake Eyes and Storm Shadow taking out Optimus Primal or something.(goodness it was an absolute sin what IDW did to the Maximals/Predacons at the end there.)




You can actually go even deeper into crossover land!

Do you know who is a member of GI Joe? Sgt Slaughter, the real life 80's wrestler. Sgt Slaughter appeared as himself in an episode of the Super Mario Super Show in the live action segment... who else visited the Mario Brothers in those segment? Inspector Gadget himself! The 80s Hasbro properties also had a journalist character that appeared in Transformers, GI Joe, Jem and I think even Inhumanoids.

Meanwhile, GI Joe had an encounter with the Street Fighters in a special comic book miniseries!

Street Fighters also had a recent crossover with... Power Rangers, where Ryu and, later, Chun-Li, gained Ranger powers.

According to the Project X Zone games, even before we get into space-time hopping shenanigans (which would lead, among others, to the world of Fire Emblem!), Street Fighters is in the same universe as:

Tekken
Rival School
Fighting Vipers
Yakuza franchise
Streets of Rage
Resident Evil
House of the Dead
Dynamite Cop (AKA the sequel to the Die Hard arcade game!)
Dead Rising
Darkstalker
Phoenix Wright
Bravoman
Wonder Momo
Namco X Capcom (it is the home dimension of Xiaomu and Reiji)

Furthermore, Xiaomu knows of 'The World' the virtual MMORPG that is the setting of the entire .Hack franchise! Xiaomu and Reiji are also aware of Segata Sanshiro!

And the characters of Darkstalker seem to have connections to Vallkyrie of Legend of Volkyrie and Arthur of Ghosts & Goblins!

Tekken, incidently, includes a character who is descendant from a character in Soul Calibur.

It's also possible that SNK vs Capcom is canon to that universe as well.

Also, the Transformers used to be in the Marvel canon! In fact, that's where space bounty hunter Death's Head originated from! And in those strip there was a Decepticon that had a friggin' Dalek shell as an alt mode!

I could probably spiral out from there even more but I'll stop from now.



Aldarc said:


> Transformers is more in the vein of the superhero genre, which draws upon a common set of characters whose stories have been retold and reimagined a substantial number of times across various media (e.g., television, film, video games, comics, etc.). The characters have various power levels that are sometimes more related to their make than simply their experience. (I doubt, for example, that Rumble and Trypticon are on anywhere close to the same power level, even if Rumble may arguably have more experience.) That's probably why for a Transformers RPG I would look to a RPG system that handles variously powered superheroes well: e.g., Mutants & Masterminds, Cortex Prime (Marvel Heroic), Fate, PbtA, etc.




Well Transformers' full Japanese titles is "Super Robotic Lifeforms: The Transformers"  and Transformers Animated was basically a superhero show. And Spider-man kicked some Decepticon butts once!

Trypticon isn't a PC, he's a LOCATION... or at least a Tarrasque level enemy. Titans like Metroplex are pretty much another lifeform compared to regular Transformers, their brain and body so vast, you need special 'City Speaker' training to even comprehend their thoughts and communicate with them!


----------



## Aldarc (Oct 5, 2020)

Undrave said:


> Well Transformers' full Japanese titles is "Super Robotic Lifeforms: The Transformers"  and Transformers Animated was basically a superhero show. And Spider-man kicked some Decepticon butts once!
> 
> Trypticon isn't a PC, he's a LOCATION... or at least a Tarrasque level enemy. Titans like Metroplex are pretty much another lifeform compared to regular Transformers, their brain and body so vast, you need special 'City Speaker' training to even comprehend their thoughts and communicate with them!



Fair point. But I still think that you need a system for Transformers that allows your Batmen equal footing with your Supermen.


----------



## wingsandsword (Oct 5, 2020)

Undrave said:


> Do you know who is a member of GI Joe? Sgt Slaughter, the real life 80's wrestler.



Oh yeah, he did live-action host segments for the cartoon at one point too.  

They did several releases of a Sgt. Slaughter action figure back in the 80's.

He wasn't the only real-world individual to get a GI Joe figure release either.

They did William "The Refrigerator" Perry as a member of GI Joe too, as a mail-in premium figure in 1986.  I guess they had him enlist in the Army Reserves in the off-season from the NFL, and made him an E-5 Sergeant, posted to GI Joe as a physical fitness instructor.









						The Fridge
					

The Fridge is a G.I. Joe character from the A Real American Hero series. G.I. Joe is the most elite team in the world and the military's top brass has decided that only the best of the best can get onto that team. To that end, they have recruited the best physical training instructor they could...




					gijoe.fandom.com
				







__





						The Fridge (v1) G.I. Joe Action Figure - YoJoe Archive
					

The Fridge - William Refridgerator Perry - was first available as a mail-order offer from Hasbro Direct in early 1987. He was available through 1988, and then again in 1989.



					www.yojoe.com


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Oct 5, 2020)

* My first contact with Song of Fire and Ice (Game of Thrones) was precisely the dragon magazine when it was published to Spanish. 

* And you can bet if this works Hasbro will want to publish RPGs of more franchises. Why other companies would licence their IPs for TTRPGs? To promote these, more advertising. Hasbro has seen the TTRPGs could be the way to make money with franchises for children but for teenages and young adults who don't buy toys or watch cartoons any more.

* I remember Sergeant Slaughter in Pressing Catch (and G.I.Joe cartoons). For the first Irak war Sgt. played the role of pro-Sadam evil guy for a time, and later he became pro-american again. (pure theatre, roleplaying for the masses). 

* I love the idea of the crossovers but with the d20 system the power balance is broken too fast. Fighters from Mortal Kombat couldn't defeat doom marine slayer's infernal enemies, (at least not with only their own fists and any melee weapon). G.I.Joe couldn't defeat easily Overwatch squads and this couldn't survive an attack by Starcraft factions. The characters of Street Fighters couldn't face without their own firearms against shooters and gunfighters as the ones from Bleeding Edge. The fighters from Mortal Kombat can survive (hurt but no killed by one-shot) gunslingers as Erron Black, Terminator, Robocop and comingsoon Rambo. In the tabletop board this is not so easy.   

* A crossover Fortnite: Save the World-Sunset Overdrive?


----------



## Undrave (Oct 5, 2020)

Oh and I forgot...

Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright was a thing as well! and I added the Yakuza franchise to the list from X Zone.


----------



## MechaTarrasque (Oct 5, 2020)

Tonguez said:


> would they not work better as Races? Iirc Pretenders are robot doplegangers arent they?  Combiners will be any interesting challenge - will it need rules for troupe play?



I think what they transform into make the races (all construction equipment gets +2 strength [+1 to another stat based on subrace], etc.).  The gimmicks might work as a version of sorcerer.  Pretenders are basically Pathfinder Summoners that can switch between nonSyntheist and Syntheist with an action (except that you can't dismiss the pretender shell), so I was thinking that might justify a class.  One interesting thing is that some Transformers have big ranged weapons (looking at you Megatron), and that might justify some kind of strength-based approach (somewhat like armor proficiency):  if you have X strength, you can use weapon B that does G AoE damage, which would be nice for guns in regular D&D--give the fighter a blunderbuss or elephant gun so they have a purpose in a world with guns.


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 6, 2020)

Tonguez said:


> If the game starts talking about Leyline Nexuses, Potential Psychic Energy and Glitter Boys then we will know for sure the Apocalypse is nigh



Savage Worlds got that license... 
... According to locals who have played it, it's apparently a pretty good transplant of the setting.


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 6, 2020)

Personally, I'm looking forward to the fan community using the _My Little Pony_ 5E rules to come up with stats for the characters (and the campaign setting) from _Them's Fightin' Herds_.


----------



## Mecheon (Oct 6, 2020)

Aldarc said:


> It's much the same as with superheroes: If go through enough media, then you can find all sorts of ridiculous things like this. But I'm not sure how much stock I would put into things like this.



Its one of those things that tends to have stuck. Buzzsaw, when he makes his rare appearances? Extremely powerful, but a glass cannon

(seriously the dude had firepower 7, which is equal to Skywarp, Thundercracker and Cyclonus. Buzzsaw's a monster)

Anywho as a giant Transformers fan I am Very Interested in this. Especially interested to see what the 3rd party stuff is going to be as well because, well, there's a lot of Transformers

Surprisingly though, this isn't the first crossover with D&D and Transformers. A Rust Monster flat out appears in some of the text stories


----------



## JPL (Oct 6, 2020)

Here's hoping that G.I. Joe ends up being a decent engine for some other modern action games.  And I hope it finds a good sweet spot for the Joes, which for me is that Larry Hama combination of real-world military detail, 80s ninja mysticism, and straight-up comic book nonsense.


----------



## Undrave (Oct 6, 2020)

JPL said:


> Here's hoping that G.I. Joe ends up being a decent engine for some other modern action games.  And I hope it finds a good sweet spot for the Joes, which for me is that Larry Hama combination of real-world military detail, 80s ninja mysticism, and straight-up comic book nonsense.




Yeah, GI Joe gets boring if you take it too seriously.


----------



## Undrave (Oct 6, 2020)

Alzrius said:


> Personally, I'm looking forward to the fan community using the _My Little Pony_ 5E rules to come up with stats for the characters (and the campaign setting) from _Them's Fightin' Herds_.





Mecheon said:


> Anywho as a giant Transformers fan I am Very Interested in this. Especially interested to see what the 3rd party stuff is going to be as well because, well, there's a lot of Transformers




I'm looking forward to stats for the crew of the Lost Light, so you could play their further adventure in whatever universe they ended up in! 

Depending on how compatible it ends up with 5e proper, just send them to one of the 5e setting!  Swerve would love to join an adventurer's guild and go on Quests! Also...

Cyclonus: "You did WHAT?!"
Whirl: "I multiclassed into Warlock!"


----------



## JPL (Oct 6, 2020)

Undrave said:


> Yeah, GI Joe gets boring if you take it too seriously.




Like I said, for me, it's all about having a somewhat grounded (or at least informed) version of the U.S. military in the middle, and then all of this comic book craziness --- ninjas and sci-fi and supervillains --- orbiting around it.  Get enough verisimilitude going with the Army stuff, and you can throw stuff like Serpentor and Transformers and M.A.S.K. and frikkin' Rom in there.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Oct 6, 2020)

In April's Fool WotC could publish a planeshift article about a fantasy panzerpunk(/Spelljammer) version of G.I.Joe. where Cobra-La is an alien invader race. _(I hope reptilians who live among us may not feel offended )_ 

My suggestion is to create a completely fictional world where to can use the characters of the "hasbroverse", maybe the world of visionaries. 

Today not only young adults but also teenages can notice Cobra as terrorist group in the 80's cartoon was too "incompetent" to say it softly. A real terrorist group or a dictator from the third world with an army like this could cause a lot of damage and suffering. Or Spektra and other James Bond's enemies could be worse menaces with the same resources/means. And lots of shooter videogame players can't believe when evil guys can't hit a shot not even with a bullet rain by a militar platoon. And the color of the uniforms. Who would dare to wear anything not even for a paintball game? 

The 80's cartoon had got some episodes with supernatural elements.


----------



## wingsandsword (Oct 6, 2020)

JPL said:


> Here's hoping that G.I. Joe ends up being a decent engine for some other modern action games.  And I hope it finds a good sweet spot for the Joes, which for me is that Larry Hama combination of real-world military detail, 80s ninja mysticism, and straight-up comic book nonsense.



Oh yeah, that's the right tone for GI Joe:

Military realism and attention to detail.  Preferably written by someone who actually served.  Relatively accurate and realistic depiction of the military (at least by comic book and TV/movie standards). . .80's Ninja and Action movies mentality.  A lot of old cheap ninja movies and big Hollywood action movies. . .and comic books

It's best to remember that GI Joe was basically a SHIELD spinoff comic rebranded.  When Hasbro came up with the idea for a new GI Joe line circa 1982, they went to Marvel comics wanting a comic book created to market it.  Marvel asked about details of who the characters were, who the villains were, what the plot was. . .and Hasbro really didn't have a firm grasp of that yet.  They didn't have a clue about villains, and were fuzzy on characters.  They just knew they wanted GI Joes in the 3 3/4 inch scale that Star Wars figures had made popular.  So, Larry Hama went to an idea he'd shelved.  He'd proposed a comic book a couple of years before called Fury Force, which was Nick Fury leading a paramilitary SHIELD task force around the world hunting Hydra.  Marvel declined the concept, but he kept his notes and drawings and such for it around, and he pulled them out, and Fury Force became GI Joe.

A LOT of the original 80's GI Joe characters were basically originally written to be SHIELD agents, just slightly rebranded.  Hydra became Cobra  Red Skull became Cobra Commander.  Baron Zemo becomes Destro.  The entire concept stayed the same except instead of an international SHIELD task force, it was an American special operations team.

When you realize this, the tone of GI Joe. . .of basically a Marvel Comics tale of SHIELD vs. Hydra, except without superheroes and more military realism, becomes a lot more apparent.


----------



## Blue Orange (Oct 7, 2020)

"And you want to join the Zhentarim why?"

"After my colleagues were ambushed by a force of Autobots--they're the enemy, they're a bunch of holier-than-thou types who look down on economically creative types like the Black Network--I woke up here. As you can see, my physical qualities are more than adequate for frontline duty, and as Air Commander I effectively led the Seekers in many battles. I feel the Zhentarim would be the best fit for my strategic skills and flexible mode of operations."

"That's quite excellent. But you do know loyalty to the Zhentarim is expected."

"Oh, I've always been known for that."

"Yes, I'm sure you'll fit in very well here, Mr.--"

"Starscream. I was named for my speed."


----------



## bedir than (Oct 7, 2020)

But GI Joe predates the 80s?







wingsandsword said:


> Oh yeah, that's the right tone for GI Joe:
> 
> Military realism and attention to detail. Preferably written by someone who actually served. Relatively accurate and realistic depiction of the military (at least by comic book and TV/movie standards). . .80's Ninja and Action movies mentality. A lot of old cheap ninja movies and big Hollywood action movies. . .and comic books
> 
> ...


----------



## Aldarc (Oct 7, 2020)

bedir than said:


> But GI Joe predates the 80s?



Maybe the GI Joe line as a whole, but not the GI Joe line that was reinvented in the '80s. It was this latter rebranding of GI Joe with an associated comic and cartoon that became a megahit in the '80s.


----------



## Undrave (Oct 7, 2020)

Blue Orange said:


> "And you want to join the Zhentarim why?"
> 
> "After my colleagues were ambushed by a force of Autobots--they're the enemy, they're a bunch of holier-than-thou types who look down on economically creative types like the Black Network--I woke up here. As you can see, my physical qualities are more than adequate for frontline duty, and as Air Commander I effectively led the Seekers in many battles. I feel the Zhentarim would be the best fit for my strategic skills and flexible mode of operations."
> 
> ...




This could lead to some fun crossover products... There's a Black Arachnia toy coming in the War for Cybertron: Kingdom toyline that would make a good agent of Lolth.. and if they give us a dragon (or re-use one of the Beast Hunters dragon) there could also be some fun stuff. 

There's also a new Cheetor! Paint his alt mode black, give him a new head and BOOM: Crossover Drizzt!


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Oct 7, 2020)

Not too off-topic:









						RENEGADE GAME STUDIOS TO PARTNER WITH EC COMICS — Renegade Game Studios
					

Analog game studio to publish jigsaw puzzles featuring fan-favorite cover art from the groundbreaking comic publisher.




					www.renegadegamestudios.com
				




Do you think we could see a d20 RPG based in EC Comics if these projects work?

---

The G.I.Joe from 2020 can't be as the 80's show. It is not only about militar technology, as the remote-control drones bombing targets from other continent, but also the own fandom, most of this too used to shooter videogames. In the movies the stormtroopers have got an horrible marksmanship but in the videogame they can hit you from long distances, even when the other player is a preteen child. Also many fanboys are used to stealth tactic videogames as the Spanish saga Commandos, Assasin's Creed or Metal Gear by Konami.

And the "Joes" are members of the elite forces, the best soldiers. PCs with low level of Str and Con shouldn't be allowed.

My Little Pony is maybe the easiest option to be adapted into 5e but it's a too innocent franchise for teenages.

It's very hard to create a d20 version of Power Rangers, G.I.Joe and Transformers to be totally compatible for crossovers with D&D, not even with Spelljammer with a right power level.

Could Batman d20 defeat the Cobra troopers d20?


----------



## nyvinter (Oct 7, 2020)

The biggest issue is that none of the toy lines are built to be zero-to-hero in the way that DnD is built, they are all pretty much competent from the start. So while power levels for crossovers are problematic, to are the internal competence of the characters you want to play. Are you going to start characters at level 8 or possibly even higher?


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Oct 7, 2020)

_It would be funny a game-live podcast about Cobra army invading Eberron_. 

The level 1 transformers could be "pretenders", with medium size, something like the original PC can change into a robot head, and the rest of the body would be something like a "monster mount".

A level 1 Joe wouldn't be a true member of the elite group but of a supporter squad. Later after some special operations they could ascend. Or an alternate earth ruled by Cobra and the Joes are the members of the just created resistance.

Sometimes I wonder about the 6th Ed should use something like a pillar of knowledge and a pillar of opulence. The first would be like the Ego from Eclipse Phase RPG, all the learnt things in your memory. The second would be all the item you can war and use like the RPG videogames where the PCs are like Christmas trees. Then a d20 superheroes would be where the PCs can't leveling up more, or slower very much, because they are just enoughly powerful, but spending storytelling points they could unlock levels of paths to know more things, for example better hackers, or better investigators. 

* Will 3PPs can publish in DM-Guild titles based in Renegade's games? Some manga publishers may dare to sell the d20 version of their own franchises of monsters, kaijus and like this.

* After this I would dare to say a Walking Dead d20 is closer to be a videogame than a TTRPG.

*_ In your next secret missions you have to infiltrate into Hasbro's offices to discover who was the responsable to create a "My Little Pony" version of Hero Quest. _


----------



## wingsandsword (Oct 7, 2020)

bedir than said:


> But GI Joe predates the 80s?



I'm talking about GI Joe: A Real American Hero, the action figure, comic, and cartoon line that began in 1982.

GI Joe, in it's original version of a 12 inch figure was released in 1964, but sales slumped during the Vietnam War.  They tried re-tooling it into the GI Joe Adventure Team, with GI Joe leaving the Army and being marketed as a more generic action-adventure character, but that didn't last and they ended selling GI Joe in 1976.

When Star Wars came out, the Kenner action figures for it really popularized the smaller 3 3/4 inch action figure size.  Hasbro thought that between the change in public attitudes towards the military by the early 1980's, and the new 3 3/4 inch figure popularity, they might be able to re-start a new GI Joe product line.

The result was GI Joe: A Real American Hero.  As I noted, Hasbro was vague on characters, and really hadn't thought through plots and villains at first.  They knew they wanted a variety of figures, and a cartoon and comic book. . .and Marvel Comics had a disused idea for a SHIELD task force they'd come up with a few years before but not made, which could easily be re-tooled into an American special forces unit, and instead of fighting Hydra, they would fight another reptilian-themed terrorist group, Cobra, which was created essentially as a Hydra copy.


----------



## MidnightBlue (Oct 12, 2020)

I hope the best for the Transformers and G.I. Joe fans that the RPGs are a huge hit.  Though I do have personal regrets that this wasn't wrapped in the Fandom license using Cortex Prime like He-Man.  I could see Transformers and G.I. Joe running under the Marvel Heroic RPG version of Cortex Plus, that you can recreate in the new Cortex Prime.  The power set format of character creation would be perfect for transformers in vehicle mode (one power set) and in robot mode (a different power set).  I also think it would be a great way to make characters for G. I. Joe based off the old G. I. Joe data cards on the back of action figure packaging...with one power set for the Primary Military Specialty and a second power set for the Secondary Military Specialty of the characters.

Oh well...I can always workout those hacks for myself, but would have been nice for an official Cortex Prime version of Transformers and G. I. Joe.


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 12, 2020)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> My Little Pony is maybe the easiest option to be adapted into 5e but it's a too innocent franchise for teenages.




It's not _that_ easy. Presuming that it's based on G4, the "Friendship is Magic" incarnation of the show, then it's actually closer to a superhero genre than a fantasy one. Leaving aside that the setting ranges from the 1880's to the 1950's in terms of technological progress (with certain things missing, such as telephones and television), there's also the fact that the characters' power levels are fairly static. While you can point to a few gradual instances of them refining skills that they already possess (e.g. Rainbow Dash going from barely being able to perform her sonic rainboom to being able to do it effortlessly), actual permanent power-ups like Twilight Sparkle going from unicorn to alicorn are extremely rare events. Throw in a lack of magical gear and a predisposition for ending conflicts via understanding rather than violence (though the show is about 50/50 on major villains who were redeemed versus those who were simply defeated), and it can be difficult for a 5E-based adaptation to pull off.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Oct 12, 2020)

My theory is it will be not based in Generation4 but in G5, designed to be in the middle between kid-friendly and young adult, the classic: "for all the family", and easy to be adapted into d20 system. With lots of no-lethal spells (dreaming, grease, web, hold creature). Do you remember Hanna-Barbera's cartoon "Wildfire"? 

If my memory doesn't fail Renegade said they will be compatible with D&D 5Th Ed.

Sometimes I imagine WotC game designers playing Baldur's Gate 3 with special mods to test future new ideas as monster pets, firearms, powered armours, superpowers by mutations and looking possible failures about the right power balance...

I imagine G.I.Joe d20 more close to cinematic universe than the old cartoons where cobra troops wore those ridiculous pink and purple uniforms. I wonder about players wanting those special gadgets as exosuits, powered armours and mechas and DM saying no to send those expensive vehicles to help with the missions because he says they are too secret.

 Power Rangers isn't only sci-fi, but also fantasy, the own Zordon was a wizard. This means Powers Rangers use magic, but not as in D&D. 

Have you thought about D&D players wanted maximals(techno-organic cybertronians) as animal companions or mounts for their rangers and druids? 

What if I want to create a story about pretender decepticons infiltrated in Cobra-La?


----------



## Henry (Oct 12, 2020)

I used to love my 12-inch GI Joes (Adventure Team) back in the 70s. It’s because of those and the old “story book records” that I never saw 1980s GI Joe as “real” GI Joe when I was a kid. 
EDIT: I had forgotten that those did NOT age well...


----------



## zarionofarabel (Oct 12, 2020)

Ahahahahahahahahahaha...no wait, this is serious?!?!?!


----------



## Mecheon (Oct 12, 2020)

zarionofarabel said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahaha...no wait, this is serious?!?!?!



I mean, there were at least two unofficial MLP based ones 

There's a space in the market



LuisCarlos17f said:


> I wonder about players wanting those special gadgets as exosuits, powered armours and mechas and DM saying no to send those expensive vehicles to help with the missions because he says they are too secret.



If you're not prepared to deal with transforming tanks, eco-destroying villains, flesh-crafting Yuan-Ti, an accountant who dresses up like a bird, and an entire army of ninjas, then you are not prepared to GM a GI Joe campaign


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Oct 12, 2020)

Raptor was one of the coolest Cobra villains. It should be a skin for Fortnite. 

In the Spanish 70's years, before Cobra, it was Geyperman the name of the Hasbro licenced toy, and other brand sold the famous Madelman. And today the war toys, soldier figures have got a bad reputation because it is linked with the violence. Sci-fi heroes and fantasy warriors without firearms are tolerated better.

The RPGs by Renegade games should have got their exclusive continuity. I imagine Cobra as a secret lodge, like those from the conspiracy theories about the deep-state (and we add reptilian aliens). The dreadnoks could be an international crime gang with anti-system propaganda. I also would add the other factions (S.K.A.R, Red Shadows, I.R.O.N army..). And I would suggest alternate settings, for example someones where Cobra was an alien invader who conquered some nations on the Earth.

Now I start to wonder if there was a G.I.Joe-Street Fighter "crossover", why not Fortnite? Hasbro should talk seriously with Epic Games.

It would be a very unpleasant surprise if PC Joes discover their favorite war vehicle is a decepticon spy, or the coil (a Cobra spin-off) is a lovecraftian cult what can summon the daikaiju monsters from Power Rangers. 

* How would dare for a Gamma World/M.A.S.K crossover?


----------



## Kitsune Inari (Oct 12, 2020)

Mecheon said:


> I mean, there were at least two unofficial MLP based ones



Plus a 100% official one.


----------



## Weiley31 (Oct 12, 2020)

Undrave said:


> Street Fighters also had a recent crossover with... Power Rangers, where Ryu and, later, Chun-Li, gained Ranger powers.
> 
> According to the Project X Zone games, even before we get into space-time hopping shenanigans (which would lead, among others, to the world of Fire Emblem!), Street Fighters is in the same universe as:
> 
> ...



I _LOVE _The NamcoXCapcom/Super Robot Wars OG Endless Frontier/Project X Zone series. 

Don't forget that Super Robot Wars is also _technically_ connected to it as well since Haken, from Endless Frontier, also appeared in Super Robot Wars: The Moon Dwellers as well. And Kos-Mos herself as also appeared in both NamcoXCapcom and Endless Frontier, technically making her somewhat a part of the Super Robot Wars series as well._Endless Frontier is a Spin-Off of Super Robot Wars. While Project X Zone 2 is also a sequel to NamcoXCapcom since Reiji and Xiaomu are the Main OG Characters of that game. (they were ALSO the Main OG Characters of NamcoXCapcom AND party members in Endless Frontier, linking them to Super Robot Wars as well.)_

And since Go Lion(Voltron) was in Super Robot Wars W IIRC, then technically that means Transformers and Sentai can also be considered potential candidates for the series too. _In fact, I'm surprised by the fact that Transformers or even Zyruranger's Megazord have yet to appear in Super Robot Wars._


----------



## Weiley31 (Oct 12, 2020)

Undrave said:


> Cyclonus: "You did WHAT?!"
> Whirl: "I multiclassed into Warlock!"



Cyclonus: DM, I wish to roll a D20 check.
DM: Uh, what for?
Cyclonus: Because I need to see if I can kill this fool and not suffer actual repercussions for it.
DM: I mean, sure. _dice is rolled_ You scored a 20!
Whirl: Oh lookiee here at mr. big shot here. Now he thinks he's hot slag now for rolling that Nat 2-_gets a hole blown through his head by Cyclonus, who has a wide ass grin on his face upon the roll's success_

_And that was the last time a human crew mate tried teaching the game of DND to a bunch of Cybertronians._


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Oct 12, 2020)

I don't want to imagine what will happen when fandom discover Jakandor also had got its own magic mechas by the both factions.

I wonder about Hasbro's plans to create a d20 system what allows RPGs based in manga fiction. I also feel curiosity about fandom creating their own worlds, explaining the reasons because the mechas are used and not other type of war technology. Said with other words, Hasbro wants its own "Play Manga d20".




Renegades said games based in those franchises, but it didn't mean all would be TTRPGs. I guess we will see board games with miniatures as Power Rangers Heroes of the Grid. River Horse has got the licence for MLP (G4). I can't imagine two TTRPGs of MLP in the market. And d20 is too complex for preteens. It would be easier Renegades publishing Hero-Quest games based in other franchises, for example Zelda for the market of the preteens.


----------



## Undrave (Oct 13, 2020)

Weiley31 said:


> I _LOVE _The NamcoXCapcom/Super Robot Wars OG Endless Frontier/Project X Zone series.
> 
> Don't forget that Super Robot Wars is also _technically_ connected to it as well since Haken, from Endless Frontier, also appeared in Super Robot Wars: The Moon Dwellers as well. And Kos-Mos herself as also appeared in both NamcoXCapcom and Endless Frontier, technically making her somewhat a part of the Super Robot Wars series as well._Endless Frontier is a Spin-Off of Super Robot Wars. While Project X Zone 2 is also a sequel to NamcoXCapcom since Reiji and Xiaomu are the Main OG Characters of that game. (they were ALSO the Main OG Characters of NamcoXCapcom AND party members in Endless Frontier, linking them to Super Robot Wars as well.)_
> 
> And since Go Lion(Voltron) was in Super Robot Wars W IIRC, then technically that means Transformers and Sentai can also be considered potential candidates for the series too. _In fact, I'm surprised by the fact that Transformers or even Zyruranger's Megazord have yet to appear in Super Robot Wars._




Evangelion is also in the SRW multiverse! And you know who got an Evangelion crossover? That's right: Shinkalion! 

Okay... and Transformers. 

And the X (pronounces 'cross') multiverse includes the Mega Man franchise, since (Megaman) X, Zero and Tron Bonne appears in there... and the Sakura Taisen universe as well.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Oct 14, 2020)

I was thinking and I guess they will not be based in specific continuities but news mixing the previous. For example MLP will add things from G1 and G4. Among other reasons because the Mane Six group "did all the work", and players want to create new characters who save the kingdom.

I hadn't read the original new where they said the plan is to allow brand-crossovers. How would be the characters of Equestria Girls (the humans spin-off) as Power Rangers? How could G.I.Joe troops to defeat Rita Repulsa's minions and kaijus, or decepticons? Could the manimals (cancelled project) come back? Hasbro's characters vs "guest artists", for example Action Man, Visionaries or Inhumanoids. 

What about alternate universes? In some continuities they are canon.


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 15, 2020)

bedir than said:


> But GI Joe predates the 80s?



As a toy line, yes. 12" Action Figures in the 1960's and 1970's

Have some history: G.I. Joe | American Experience | PBS


----------



## Marc_C (Aug 14, 2021)

What's the latest news on this? Is it still coming out in 2021?


----------



## Marc_C (Aug 16, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> What's the latest news on this? Is it still coming out in 2021?



Answering myself:
On August 27th at Renegade Con there will be a 1-hour reveal of GI Joe, Power Rangers and Transformer RPGs. 5:30 PM Pacific.

On august 28th, at 2:30 PM Pacific there will be conference with the writers and a How to Play session.


*Source*








						Renegade Con - Special Edition
					

A digital convention for your favorite card, board, and roleplaying games from Renegade Games!




					www.eventbrite.com


----------



## MGibster (Aug 16, 2021)

Looks like I finished this painting project just in time.


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 16, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> Answering myself:
> On August 27th at Renegade Con there will be a 1-hour reveal of GI Joe, Power Rangers and Transformer RPGs. 5:30 PM Pacific.
> 
> On august 28th, at 2:30 PM Pacific there will be conference with the writers and a How to Play session.
> ...



Aw, no news on the My Little Pony RPG?


----------



## Feepdake (Aug 27, 2021)

Looks like they're all going to be using the Essence20 system. Introducing the Essence20 Roleplaying System!


----------



## Undrave (Aug 27, 2021)

Marc_C said:


> Answering myself:
> On August 27th at Renegade Con there will be a 1-hour reveal of GI Joe, Power Rangers and Transformer RPGs. 5:30 PM Pacific.
> 
> On august 28th, at 2:30 PM Pacific there will be conference with the writers and a How to Play session.
> ...



Thank you for the info!


----------

